# Need help with Tajima 2 head machine



## ajspin (Apr 10, 2008)

I have a tajima 2 head- moved from 1 room to another in my store. Had to unscrew and remove 2 things, 1 - the little safety piece that looks like a reflector, the other was the monitor - just unscrewed and laid it back to move thru doorway.
When put back together, it comes on, goes thru start sequence on monitor, and when completes, it just shuts down. Any Ideas? what I might have done wrong? or how to get thru that?


----------



## JAF (Oct 12, 2008)

My thought is that the safety eyes are not aligned properly. Call Hisch and they should be able to help you.


----------



## haory (Feb 11, 2008)

Did you hit the emergency stop button ?


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

I'm not familiar with the safety piece you are referring to but I know that some of the Tajima safety devices (beam sensor) can be turned off at the sensor or at the related dip switch. If that's the case see if it can be turned off. That way you'll know if that's the problem or its the monitor.


----------

